

SongRaptor releases music recommendations - suhail
http://songraptor.com/?ref=recommendations

======
crxnamja
zOMG. you straight COPied songza.com. this is crap

~~~
suhail
Humanized no longer even owns Songza and we were fans of Songza but it's not
getting iterated as fast we'd like so we thought we'd throw our hat in the
ring =).

If we built a better and more compelling service would you really care? That's
the goal. The only thing stopping us from doing better is Songza not being
lazy, don't we deserve it then in that case? We're clearly at a loss
otherwise. This is not a startup, it's a project.

